# Giant maltese.



## RaeRae

This has been bothering me for months now, even right after I got Mochi. Mochi's 7 months at around 7.5 lbs right now (hopefully he's not gonna get any bigger), but EVERYWHERE I go people are shocked because they say he's huge. At first it didn't bother me much but after months of bumping into people and having them go either a) "oh my god, I didn't know they get so big" and/or b) "he's probably not a pure maltese", I'm getting a bit paranoid. I got him from a BYB (didn't know any better) and I saw his parents, and I thought they were big but he was so cute I got him anyways without thinking about it. I've taken him to the vet and he tells me that to him Mochi looks just like a maltese but more on the larger size. Now I'm super worried that he's going to get any bigger, or that I'd be unable to carry him soon (my kwigybo bag's coming in 2 weeks). Any ideas on what his final weight might be?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

We have pups on this forum who are 10 pounds plus! While 7.5 pounds may be a little out of the norm (usually 4-7 pounds with 4-6 preferred, per AKC and AMA) it's not HUGE! Bonnie is 7.3 pounds.

As we say here on SM, it's just more to love.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Honestly 7.5 lbs is not that big at all and I'm sorry that you are getting snotty comments! I actually like 7ish lbs, nice and sturdy!

it's hard to say what the adult weight would be but if the parents were 9+ bs, that is a pretty good indicator right there. We need to see some recent pics!


----------



## Cosy

It's difficult to say if he will stop growing now since he comes from a BYB. These days most lines grow well past a year. I'm sorry people are rude and thoughtless.
As for the Kwiggy Bo Bag, if it's not meant for your size dog I'm sure you can send it back.


----------



## RaeRae

I didn't think 7.5lb was big either! After the first few comments I figured maybe they've never seen a maltese upfront before or maybe it's been a while since they've seen one. But after so many comments all saying the same thing I keep thinking that Mochi must be some giant maltese from whoknowswhere. I am starting to get offended by all of the comments, the attitude makes it seem that they feel that Mochi is less of a wonderful pup because of his weight! I usually let it go before but lately I've became sensitive to it. At his last vet checkup in January he was weighed in at about 6+ lbs. I went in about 3 weeks ago and he was 7.3lbs. I'm guessing he's maybe 7.5lbs now. I was hoping the slowing down might mean that he's reaching his final weight? I will post pics later after I find my iphone charger lol.  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Orla

well, the standard over here is 6.6 - 8.8lbs (Milo is 6lbs though) so he is in a maltese standard 

I wouldn't worry about what people say.

I have 2 13/14lb dogs and they are still small dogs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tilly weighs 8.3 lbs and is in perfect weight for her frame. She is the sweetest fluff I've ever owned and I love her no matter her size. I just think -- there's more to love.  And I don't have to worry about whether or not she's too fragile or will get hurt.

Lacie weights 6.1 lbs, and I get the same comments that you're getting. I even posted a thread a few months ago about this. But Lacie is well within the standard and is beautiful. I, too, was getting kind of paranoid about the comments and then I had to stop and think -- "how can a 6 lb fluff be HUGE????" 6 lbs isn't HUGE.

Secret weighs 3.7 lbs and I do worry about her because of her size. She needs help getting up and down. If I stepped on her, she might "break", etc.

Mochi is perfect and the love of your life. Enjoy him and don't worry about what other people say.

Like people -- fluffs come in all shapes and sizes and are meant to be LOVED -- not judged.


----------



## elly

My Mercedes is 7 pounds:wub:she is 2, my male maltese Edgar is 12 pounds and soild as a rock:blink: I would not worry:thumbsup:some are bigger and some are smaller just like us humans.


----------



## Orla

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lacie weights 6.1 lbs, and I get the same comments that you're getting. I even posted a thread a few months ago about this. But Lacie is well within the standard and is beautiful. I, too, was getting kind of paranoid about the comments and then I had to stop and think -- "how can a 6 lb fluff be HUGE????" 6 lbs isn't HUGE.


Milo is also 6lbs - I don't get how anyone can think a 6lb dog is huge!!


----------



## Dora's Mom

Yep, my Dora is 11 lbs but most people think she is just "the cutest little thing," not big at all. Just depends on what people are used to. She is big for a MALTESE, but she's still a small dog. I tell people she is "mostly" maltese so I don't get so many comments about her being big.


----------



## CloudClan

Even well bred Maltese sometimes end up larger than the standard. Outcrossed (mating of two unrelated pairs) tend to enhance the extremes more often. My first Maltese was 8 pounds. I thought he was perfect. I am surprised that you are getting such rude comments. I can't recall anyone ever saying such about my Cloud. I wonder if there are a lot of people buying "teacups" in your area.  

Enjoy your baby. And enjoy his puppyhood. Whenever he does stop growing it will be the end of an exciting stage in his life. :flowers:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

When we rescued Pearl the end of Dec. she weighed 6 lbs. and was seriously EMACIATED (as in every vertebrae was poking out). She looked sickly and actually was ill with kennel cough. 

Pearlie is now an oh so healthy exact 8 lbs. and sooo perfectly trim and seems very hardy. She's very high energy and active, jumping on and off everything possible as often as possible and although I do concern myself about her little bones, 

I also feel good about the very long walks she takes with me (2.5 miles:walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian. The vet told me that _if her waist shows_ she is F-I-N-E. He also said that I was strengthening the muscles and tendons surrounding her bones to keep her healthier. AND then he told me that he worries about patella problems more with obese Malts and that we needn't concern ourselves.:walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## aprilb

IMO, the majority of Maltese from BYBs are usually on the large side. My first Maltese was from a BYB and ended up between 11 and 12 pounds. He was not a good reprensentation of the breed, so he most likely was not a purebred. I got some rude comments about his size and breed, but I sure loved him the whole 11 years he was with me.:blush:


----------



## Katkoota

not to worry about what others say  I bet that Mochi is a love bug :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

7.5 pounds, at 7-months, is on the larger side. So what, it is what it is. Lets say his adult weight arrives at 15-pounds, just like my BBH, and my Daisy. They were definately mixed, but the love of my life.

You can always return a bag, but you cannot return the love from a dog.

I say, "don't worry about it. What's done, is done, the dog's not worried about your weight".

Spread the word about BYB's, and learn from it.

As far as what others say, they are, more than likely right. You should agree with them, as your baby came from a BYB. I tell folks, who ask about my dogs, the truth. 

I believe mine were mixed with Bichon. Still loved them dearly ~ :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo

"Teacup" dogs are such the craze right now, it angers me, I don't think it is healthy. I'm wondering if some of those rude people are just jealous because your dog is so cute and they feel they have to downgrade you in some way. Ignore them. I personally prefer Malts on the bigger size, so much less to worry about. My Lily at 7 lbs has no trouble jumping on the bed and couch. My Audrey at 6 lbs can barely make it. When I pup sat for a couple of smaller rescues I had to help them onto the bed and was scared stiff when they looked like they wanted to jump down themselves because I was worried they would break something. Too much worrying for me.


----------



## jmm

My first was about 12 lbs...on steroids she ballooned up to 15! And yeah she probably had some Bichon in there, but who cares! She was the best dog. You can get a carrier with wheels! 

Soda is 7 lbs if he's working a lot and my youngest Roo is 8.25....I think Roo is perfect size for us. He's big enough to hike, job a little, and play with the kids.


----------



## poochie2

My malt was 6.5 pounds at 6 months old an now she is 2.5 years old and is now 11 pounds. I have NEVER took any comments on her being a little big to heart and neither should you. I'm sure she is a loveable sweetheart. Enjoy her:wub:


----------



## Tina

Katkoota said:


> not to worry about what others say  I bet that Mochi is a love bug :wub:


I agree with Kat. :thumbsup:


----------



## sophie

I wouldn't stress over it either. 7 pounds is still small.

Sophie is a mix and is almost 13 pounds - people ooh and ahh over the beautiful Maltese - I tell them she is a mix and they argue with me that she's a fullbred Maltese! 

Annie is all Maltese from a byb and is trim 5 pounds and all I hear is how small she is for a Maltese!

I guess it's all in what a person's perception is on what a Maltese is and apparently around here it's a big white dog!

But, you love them no matter how big or small - they will grab your heart and not let go.


----------



## Cute Chloe

You can't use the words "giant" and "maltese" in the same sentence.

No more than you can use the words "honest" and "politician" together.

There is nothing "giant" about your Mochi.

You wanna see some "giant" dogs????

Here you go......


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter's 9.75 and sometimes when we first got him was 12 (which was overweight for his structure). I think 7.5 pounds is a great weight - so don't be worried.


----------



## michellerobison

Emily is 7 pounds,Sasha is 9 and solid as a rock,they're tough as nails and play hard and jump on and off the furniture... Bitsy is 6 pounds a bit delicate can make it on most furniture,Rylee is 4.5 too small to do furniture or even steps,so I have to carry him up and down.
I never got rude comments on them being big for Maltese until I went to Naples,lots of tiny "teacup" dogs there.
They didn't play and were too delicte to really enjoy themselves...you could tell they wanted to play w/ my larger ones but mine are pretty rambunctious...they would have been fine w/ the smaller ones though.

I figure ,they're not over weight,their joints are good and sturdy,good muscles,really good muscles,not fat on those chicken legs...

Not idea show standard,but ideal for how we live,lots of walking and playing. I love Rylee and Bitsy ,they just need a little extra help and can't make the long walks but Emily and Sasha can pull me home...


----------



## sanders84

My Ivi is 2 years and 3,5 kg (7,7lbs) and standard here is 3-4 kg. Right now we live in Italy and every day i hear people say that she is so small.


----------



## MaxnMinnie

I'm sorry people have made such rude comments to you. They probably relate "maltese" with "teacup."  7.5 lbs is not big at all! Max was 8lbs and felt too skinny when I first got him. I've been trying to fatten him up a little and I think he might have gained a lb or 2 .. and he's still so light and easy to carry

Minnie (mix) is 11 lbs.. she's a little fatty .. still easy to carry
Max might be leaner but he has tall legs. He looks bigger compared to Minnie who has a "short" build

many maltese here fall into the standard weight but there are also many that don't


----------



## Canada

MaxnMinnie said:


> I'm sorry people have made such rude comments to you. They probably relate "maltese" with "teacup."  7.5 lbs is not big at all! *Max was 8lbs and felt too skinny when I first got him. I've been trying to fatten him up a little *and I think he might have gained a lb or 2 .. and he's still so light and easy to carry
> 
> Minnie (mix) is 11 lbs.. she's a little fatty .. still easy to carry
> Max might be leaner but he has tall legs. He looks bigger compared to Minnie who has a "short" build
> 
> many maltese here fall into the standard weight but there are also many that don't


I totally agree with you, MaxnMinnie,
Paris who is a year plus, weighed 7 pounds a few months ago,
but just seemed too lanky for her build.
She has put on a few ounces in the past few months,
and looks a lot better!
More filled out and in proportion! 

Malts of ALL sizes are beautiful! :wub:


----------



## mss

My vets told me they were happy my Spunky was on the larger size.


----------



## RaeRae

Ahhh, I've been gone for so long. I've decided to accept his size but for those who wanted a picture to see how big mochi actually is, I've attached a picture to this post. I put a juice carton next to him for scale. lol. :]


----------



## Katkoota

RaeRae said:


> Ahhh, I've been gone for so long. I've decided to accept his size but for those who wanted a picture to see how big mochi actually is, I've attached a picture to this post. I put a juice carton next to him for scale. lol. :]


Awwh what a cutie pie in his photo :wub: i honestly see him small. What is his measurement? My malts' normal weight is 8.8 lb. @one point they met with a couple maltese from SM in Germany. One maltese was around 6.6 lb while the other one was around 4.something lb if i remember correctly (but they both weighed less than my two). To my and their mommy's surprise, my two (8.8 lb) were looking close to size (height wise), but mine were heavier of course (8.8 lb). All four of them were super adorable together :wub: Steini and Crystal were so too sweet together AWWH 

I see the sturdier malt to be a better fit for me as a malt owner. I am active and the sturdy malt can keep up with me  i am happy that FCI breed standard is between 6.6 lb and 8.8 lb because the closer breeders to me follow FCI standard. Which means malts in the bigger weight can be found more often.

Pass me a Mochi please, i would love to shower that face with kisses :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

RaeRae said:


> Ahhh, I've been gone for so long. I've decided to accept his size but for those who wanted a picture to see how big mochi actually is, I've attached a picture to this post. I put a juice carton next to him for scale. lol. :]


Super cute.:wub::wub: He must be small if he's next to that juice container which isn't all that big. I'll take a tall glass of Mochi, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love his size...wishing Rocky would gain a couple of pounds, but he only eats on average 1/4 cup a day. He's 5.3, but might have lost a little because he's not eating that great.






RaeRae said:


> Ahhh, I've been gone for so long. I've decided to accept his size but for those who wanted a picture to see how big mochi actually is, I've attached a picture to this post. I put a juice carton next to him for scale. lol. :]


----------



## Maltbabe

*Talk about giant!*

Here he is. Maxie he is a big guy! But there is not 1 thing I would change!! I love HIM SO MUCH!


----------



## RaeRae

Thanks for all the positive comments guys! :]





Maltbabe said:


> Here he is. Maxie he is a big guy! But there is not 1 thing I would change!! I love HIM SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95444
> 
> 
> View attachment 95445


He's adorable!!:wub:


----------



## RileyDC

*Pups Weight*

Hello,

I'm sorry you have come across some rude comments regarding your baby!! I think he is absolutely adorable.....and when they are a little bigger, that is just More to Love!! =)
I know Maltese and Yorkies are similar on the weight scale.... AKC standard for yorkies being 4 - 7 pounds. My Yorkie, Riley, was about 6 pounds at 6-months when I took him for his neuter. He just turned 1-year, May 12th, and he weighed in at 8lbs 3oz. So he put on a couple of pounds.
I Absolutely LOVE the weight he is right now!!!! Small enough to take anywhere yet big enough where I'm not a nervous wreck with him jumping up and down or running into the big dogs we run into here in the city on oru walks.
He was slated to be between 6 1/2 - 7 pounds. His Momma was 8lbs and his Daddy was 4lbs.

What size Kwigy Bo did you get?
Their website states that the small Alex and Pamela hold up to 10lbs....although I don't think you can really go by weight. I think you have to go more by measurements. I had a Small Alex Luxe for Riley and although he was a perfect fit, I felt he needed a teeny bit more room.
He is about 8 - 9 inches tall and about 11 - 12 inches long.
I now have a Large/Alex and I absolutely Love it..... and so does he!! =)
He will actually jump in it and hang out when I have it just sitting around in the living room! Silly Boy!! LOL

Anyway.... no matter how much your baby ends up, I am sure it really won't matter to you, and just Ignore the ignorant people's comments.


----------

